# MY FIRST NUGGET



## dew129 (Nov 15, 2013)

my first nugget!! thanks for all the help


----------



## JHS (Nov 15, 2013)

Very nice Brandon.
john


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 15, 2013)

Good work! Feels good doesn't it. 

Tyler


----------



## butcher (Nov 16, 2013)

I like seeing these first nuggets, it shows you have been working hard to learn, a badge of honor to show for the education you are gaining, that is a nice golden badge you have there.


----------

